# SINISTER WIRE WHEELS



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

DO THEY STILL MAKE SINISTER WIER WHEELS IF SO POST WHAT U GOT FOR SALE.. KNOCK OFFS.. RIMS.. AND WHATS THE WEBSITE FOR THEM THANKS


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

583 S Center St
Turlock, CA 95380-4968
(209) 664-0207

http://sinisterwheel.com/


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

they are still around ali is trying some new things hit him up


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

kool i tryed the website lookz like motorcycle wheels only


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://sixfourcustoms.com/wire-wheels


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

thankz homie werez there location..(sixfourcustoms)


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 11 2009, 01:17 AM~15629440
> *thankz homie werez there location..(sixfourcustoms)
> *


couldn't find a addy. but you can email em tho if you go to there home page


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 11 2009, 12:02 AM~15628552
> *kool i tryed the website lookz like motorcycle wheels only
> *


they still make wires, bro. Hit them up at the number I posted. I talked to them a few times and they even emailed me a pdf catalog. The link that faggedout posted is from australia. :uh: And they need to get a new webmaster because them pixilated pictures are just, well........


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 11 2009, 10:44 AM~15631885
> *they still make wires, bro. Hit them up at the number I posted. I talked to them a few times and they even emailed me a pdf catalog. The link that faggedout posted is from australia.  :uh: And they need to get a new webmaster because them pixilated pictures are just, well........
> *


Keep tryn landua that shit's already been said.....


But huh i never even noticed it was a ausie. site


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

THANKZ CLASSIC-LANDAU ALL HIT UP THE TURLOCK HOMIES TO DAY...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ali will make the wheels how ever u want


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

for sale $100


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 12 2009, 05:55 PM~15648861
> *for sale $100
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

still around located in turlock ca. try newstyle cc gabe sells them still at his shop


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

KOOL THANKZ :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15648861
> *for sale $100
> 
> 
> ...




*nice! * :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 10 2009, 12:34 PM~15621458
> *583 S Center St
> Turlock, CA 95380-4968
> (209) 664-0207
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Nov 12 2009, 07:05 PM~15648944
> *still around located in turlock ca. try newstyle cc  gabe sells them still at his shop
> *


gabe 209 810 6237 his shop outta merced


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

THAT LINKS FOR MOTORCYCLE WHEELS ONLY.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Nov 14 2009, 09:55 AM~15663424
> *THAT LINKS FOR MOTORCYCLE WHEELS ONLY.
> *


he stop making wheels for awhile since he had alot made on shelf...he started making big wheels and motorcycle wheels cuz thats wut was in style...now the big wheels died down hes making spokes again...hes added 72 spoke just recently....give him a call ask for Ali or Emron


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 14 2009, 12:17 PM~15663552
> *he stop making wheels for awhile since he had alot made on shelf...he started making big wheels and motorcycle wheels cuz thats wut was in style...now the big wheels died down hes making spokes again...hes added 72 spoke just recently....give him a call  ask for Ali or Emron
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

IF ANY DISTRIBUTORS HAVE ANY PICTURES OF THE PRODUCT POST THEM I SURE PEOPLE WOULD B INTERISTED IN BUYING SUM... REAL NICE KNOCK OFFS :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

72 spokes


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

T T T


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15801433
> *T
> T
> T
> *


I spoke to them again and they offer 3 year structural warranty.


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

had a set of 120 spoke 13s...good wheels...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

old pics


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

NICE PICZ.. CLASSIC-LANDAU


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

A homie had some triple gold 13's back when they came out. They were nice wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

i got a set of sinisters for sale $400

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/1487422977.html


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Dec 2 2009, 09:06 AM~15843894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ive been lookin to buy some so....



bump :cheesy:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Nov 10 2009, 11:17 PM~15629440
> *thankz homie werez there location..(sixfourcustoms)
> *


there located in Sydney Australia


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@May 10 2011, 10:59 AM~20521656
> *there located in Sydney Australia
> *


 :nono: 

583 S.Center Street
Turlock,CA. 95380

Phone: 209-664-0207
Fax:209-664-0209


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

4 WILD MINT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Y 2K


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

BLACK MARKET


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


 NICE! HOW MUCH?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:x2 whats the ticket on these 72s? pm me


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Coupe'n It said:


> :nono:
> 
> 583 S.Center Street
> *Turlock,CA. 95380
> ...


 20 mins from me


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ALI FROM SINISTER WHEEL 1ST SET OF 72 SPOKE STAINLESS SPOKES & NIPPLES :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

twisted spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

some one close to Ali should get him on here so we can deal direct and he can post up what hes coming out with. Ihave a set of sinisters & wouldnt hesitate on getting another set of sinisters. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ALI FROM SINISTER WHEEL 1ST SET OF 72 SPOKE STAINLESS SPOKES & NIPPLES :thumbsup:


PRICE?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CALI_LAC said:


> PRICE?


X999:inout:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I called on some all chrome 72s he told me bout 1500 
Out of my price range at the time.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> some one close to Ali should get him on here so we can deal direct and he can post up what hes coming out with. Ihave a set of sinisters & wouldnt hesitate on getting another set of sinisters. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


i got a homie who knows him pretty good. he told me he has hella shit still in tha warehouse. like others have stated he's doing bikes and custom wheels for tha big ballers. he said 13's aint sellin like they use to so he stopped.


----------



## RidinDaytonz (Feb 19, 2021)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> for sale $100


im gonna guess you dont have them anymore. only 13 years to late lol.


----------

